# Helmet---$$$$---?????



## Gary Max (Jul 17, 2012)

I am looking at buying my first Auto Darkening helmet. I am finding lots of different prices--- are there features I need to look for ????:headscratch:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 17, 2012)

You're old so make sure it will hold a cheater lens :lmao: .... I bought mine at Northern tool under $100.00 works good.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 17, 2012)

This is the one I bought but had some coupons so got it for just under $100.00 I didn't see the bag they offer but would suggest you get one to keep it in, it comes with an extra cover lens which is cool cause mine is already scratched.  
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200416894_200416894


----------



## November X-ray (Jul 17, 2012)

Gary,

Although I do not own one and personally use both the pancake style and Fibre Metal's Pipeliner, I've been around many. A few things to consider, and in no particular order, are:
1. - is it adjustable for the shades that will suit your welding needs
2. - battery longevity / replacement availability
3. - on/off function (there are some manual versions and some with auto sense/automatic shut off if not used for a given period)
4. - what size cover plate (there are 2 x 4 inch versions and 4 x 4 inch versions) (( and maybe even bigger))
5. - any warranty (best value for your dollar)
6. - total weight (wearing 24 ounces on one's head all day can get heavy)

You also need to check that the headgear is comfortable for your head. There are lens available to fit in a standard hoods and you can change headgears if need be.


----------



## November X-ray (Jul 17, 2012)

Check this link out - http://fibre-metal.com/assets/FM-Data-Sheet_ADC-plus-ADF_FINAL.pdf


----------



## DMS (Jul 17, 2012)

I have 2 of the HF auto darkening helmets. I got them at normal price. At that cost, I wish I would have spent the extra money on the Miller helmet. If you can get them on sale they are a good deal. They work pretty well IMO.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 17, 2012)

I went through a lot of searching/discovery before buying my last helmet and I ended up with one from Miller Electric.

One of the main considerations that I had was the size of glass or viewing area.  Now that I'm a bit "older" anything that further restricts my poor vision is "not good".

I also wanted a helmet that could be used for both grinding and welding. 

One other thing that became a factor was the number of sensors the helmet has.  Through my reading I found that more sensors resulted in a more reliable "darkening" when it was needed.  Some of the cheaper helmets tended to miss the flash and allow it to affect your eyes (see note about "further restricting poor vision".

You've only got one set of eyes, even if they are on the slide like mine are.  Personally this is one area where I would not skimp on.

-Ron


----------



## Kennyd (Jul 17, 2012)

I use a Miller Elite now.  I had a cheaper Hobart one but the window was a lot smaller and I got "flashed" a lot with it. 

This is NOT something you should not cheap out on IMHO, get a good one that is comfortable and you will forget about the price quickly.


----------



## randyjaco (Jul 17, 2012)

+1 in the Miller Elite

Randy


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 18, 2012)

Gary,
 I can tell you that it is way better to spend a bit more on a good helment than to risk getting flashed to save a few bucks.  I had a HF and kept getting flashed and it really affected my weld quality due to the fear of getting flashed and looking away when I started an arc.  Now I have a Miller Digital with the large window and 4 sensors and I dont get flashed and that makes a big difference in where I start and how my completed welds look.  Welding Suppies at IOC had the on sale with a bag and gloves not too far back and they put em on sale pretty often, so if you have a bit of time you can shop around and find a good comfprtable helment that fits well and isn't too heavy with a replaceable battery and multiple sensor.  Definately worth the time and little bit extra coins.  The options to look for are adjustable delay, grinding mode, replaceable battery, headgear replacement parts availability and maximum number of sensors.  Switch times are also kind of important, the faster the better is always good.  The digital Elite was the best value for my money when I was buying a new helment, but Optrel and others make a comparable helment too.
Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 18, 2012)

Rbeckett said:


> Gary,
> I can tell you that it is way better to spend a bit more on a good helment than to risk getting flashed to save a few bucks.
> Bob



I spent 15 years on the road playing Bike Rallies and got flashed every day several times a day & I'm fine:high5::yikes:


----------



## xalky (Jul 18, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> This is the one I bought but had some coupons so got it for just under $100.00 I didn't see the bag they offer but would suggest you get one to keep it in, it comes with an extra cover lens which is cool cause mine is already scratched.
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200416894_200416894


I'll second this helmet. It's an excellent helmet, much better than the HF helmets. It'll take a cheater lens too.  It has 4 sensors like the more expensive helmets. A great helmet at a great price.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 18, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> I spent 15 years on the road playing Bike Rallies and got flashed every day several times a day & I'm fine:high5::yikes:



That may depend on what your definition of "fine" is Charlie.   :lmao::lmao::lmao:

-Ron


----------



## Kd7fhg (Jul 19, 2012)

I have the Miller auto darkening helmet also, But if I am striking alot of arks when wearing my auto darkening helmet and using my ark welder for jobs, such as tack welding a big project I noticed that my eyes would be eratated at the end of the day. so I went back to my regular welding helmet. Right now I use my auto helmet for jobs when I have few ark strikes or am running a long beads or when I use my wire feed.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 22, 2012)

After reading this thread, I decided to check the KMS flyer for helmets. I have a couple of cheapy autos and they work fine for me, but the bosses gave me a couple of bills for my birthday and my rule is "Never spend found money on essentials".

Turns out the Miller Elite was on sale this weekend only. I went down and found that there was an in-store special on them for another $20 off. Did I need it? No. Has that ever stopped any of us before? No.


----------



## November X-ray (Jul 23, 2012)

Hawkeye said:


> After reading this thread, I decided to check the KMS flyer for helmets. I have a couple of cheapy autos and they work fine for me, but the bosses gave me a couple of bills for my birthday and my rule is "Never spend found money on essentials".
> 
> Turns out the Miller Elite was on sale this weekend only. I went down and found that there was an in-store special on them for another $20 off. Did I need it? No. Has that ever stopped any of us before? No.



This almost sounds like a gloat, and you know what that means???? Yep, you guessed it, the obligatory picture!!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 23, 2012)

Not so much a gloat, since I know the regular price down your way is probably less that I paid. Nevertheless, your wish is my command. Here it is next to my old helmet. Viewing area is bigger, weight is lower, more adjustments.


----------



## November X-ray (Jul 24, 2012)

Thats pretty sweet, now you can wear it during Halloween when the kids come to the door and be Darth Vader (almost)!

Thanks for the picture!!


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd have to have the big hole model. Ive tried cheaters in the lens, and that just doesn't cut it for me. Good looking hood, and if Miller puts their name on it, it probably does more than look good.


----------



## jgedde (Aug 12, 2012)

I too am looking for an auto darkening helmet.  Mine is about 10-15 years old.  It still works, but I'm guessing it's a "first generation" unit.  No battery in it that I'm aware of (has a solar cell).  It flashes me every time I start an arc which screws up my vision somewhat (I think) for the duration of the bead because I really can't see what I'm doing.  It's like it's too dark.

_What's a cheater lens?_  Is it some sort of built-in reading glasses?  I need readers to do just about anything nowadays.  +1.25 to use the computer, +1.50 to +1.75 to weld, machine, solder, etc.

So far I'm gleaning that the Miller Elite or the Northern Unit is the weapon of choice.  Yes?

I'm also guessing that the Miller costs my first born like Miller stuff does.

John


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 12, 2012)

I am leaning towards a Miller Elite---- one of thier Newest models. They have a faster responce time which should cut down on the flash. Price looks like they start at just over $200.00 and go up.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 12, 2012)

jgedde said:


> I too am looking for an auto darkening helmet.  Mine is about 10-15 years old.  It still works, but I'm guessing it's a "first generation" unit.  No battery in it that I'm aware of (has a solar cell).  It flashes me every time I start an arc which screws up my vision somewhat (I think) for the duration of the bead because I really can't see what I'm doing.  It's like it's too dark.
> 
> _What's a cheater lens?_  Is it some sort of built-in reading glasses?  I need readers to do just about anything nowadays.  +1.25 to use the computer, +1.50 to +1.75 to weld, machine, solder, etc.
> 
> ...



Yep, the "cheaters" are kind of a built-in reading glasses.   The Miller would be and is my choice.  It may be a bit more expensive but what are your eyes worth?

-Ron


----------



## Old Iron (Aug 12, 2012)

The first one I got was a Miller you know the fancy one with the eagles on it. I had it about a year and was doing some welding I took it off and put it on the welding table. I cut some metal and threw it on the table it landed on the sensors and busted them. 

So I'm off the the suppler to get the parts to fix it and only to fine out they didn't make those parts anymore. So $200.00 later I'm out the door with a new one.

I still have the old one as a reminder to put it up instead of putting it on the table.

Paul


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 14, 2012)

24 hour turn around---now that's service----- bought from Indiana Oxygen in Indianaoplis-----


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh Man, that thing is so new and pretty, you won't want to weld in it and get it all dirty!!!

Better put it on a shelf and go buy a cheap HF model to work in!


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 14, 2012)

It will stay clean for a couple more days----------New Welder is on the way-------- bought tanks yeaterday


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 14, 2012)

Gary Max said:


> It will stay clean for a couple more days----------New Welder is on the way-------- bought tanks yeaterday



NEW WELDER TOO? Man, did you win the Lottery???


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 14, 2012)

Next tread I start------------ Mig Welding for Dummies
I am just tired of sending my welding out---- it just ain't handy.


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 14, 2012)

Gary Max said:


> Next tread I start------------ Mig Welding for Dummies
> I am just tired of sending my welding out---- it just ain't handy.



AW, It's so easy a cavemen can do it, matter of fact several years ago some university proported to have taught a chimpanzee how to weld,,,,,,,,,I believe it now resides on a corporate board somewhere!


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 14, 2012)

My welding has improved leaps & bounds since starting this new job, I initially failed the welding test but the new guy that started the same day as I did went to college for metal fusion. Just a couple pointers from him and a few minutes later I'm laying beads like a pro. The new splash shield on my helmet was a great help too.


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 14, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> My welding has improved leaps & bounds since starting this new job, I initially failed the welding test but the new guy that started the same day as I did went to college for metal fusion. Just a couple pointers from him and a few minutes later I'm laying beads like a pro. The new splash shield on my helmet was a great help too.



Well you know what this means????? YEP, you guessed it, the obligatory pictures!!!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 14, 2012)

Gary Max said:


> Next tread I start------------ Mig Welding for Dummies
> I am just tired of sending my welding out---- it just ain't handy.



I'll be looking forward to that one!  Make sure you have a section for "incredibly incompetent" Dummies so I have a chance on picking up some tips.    :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## Ed. (Aug 18, 2012)

My helmet is also a Miller Digital Elite, 4 sensors and an Xmode which I run  all the time, also have the cheater lenses in it in conjuction with my reading glasses means I can see the weld puddle now, I could just use a stronger lens but I like to have the glasses on all the time, so if I take the helmet off, I don't then have to try and find them and put them on.


----------



## jgedde (Aug 18, 2012)

November X-ray said:


> AW, It's so easy a cavemen can do it, matter of fact several years ago some university proported to have taught a chimpanzee how to weld,,,,,,,,,I believe it now resides on a corporate board somewhere!



Nope, last I heard that chimp was in Congress.

John


----------



## jworman (Aug 18, 2012)

November X-ray said:


> Oh Man, that thing is so new and pretty, you won't want to weld in it and get it all dirty!!!
> 
> Better put it on a shelf and go buy a cheap HF model to work in!



I had a Miller helmet, but I don't know the model.  I bought it used and it was pretty useless.  I finally threw it away.  A while back HF had a big sale on helmets.  I got in on time and got one.  Since that day I have almost never used  my Jackson EQC.   The HF helmet has treated me very good.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 18, 2012)

The Miller you tossed ain't nothing like the new stuff they have out.


----------



## havnfun (Sep 8, 2012)

jworman said:


> I had a Miller helmet, but I don't know the model.  I bought it used and it was pretty useless.  I finally threw it away.  A while back HF had a big sale on helmets.  I got in on time and got one.  Since that day I have almost never used  my Jackson EQC.   The HF helmet has treated me very good.



Bought the Blue Flame HF auto darkening solar powered helmet about two years ago. Have probably used the helmet less than ten times. Try to place outside in the sun every couple of months and the day before using. Has worked very well and have never been flashed. For the hobbiest, this is a good helmet at a very reasonable price(when on sale).


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't think the batteries are solar charged. 2032's aren't rechargeable. I think they are just there to provide power to darken the helmet before the solar panel has started to generate power from the arc light. After that, the batteries are off line unless the light level drops off.  "Solar powered" is an unfortunate advertising choice.

Just my take on the thing. Placing it in the sun won't likely help if the 'backup' batteries are getting old. We need to replace them from time to time.


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't know anything about how they work-----But----- the folks down at Airco told me to set the helmet out in the sun before I used it.
Remember this is a Miller Elite which is the newest model out. I  know there's a meter inside that tells you if it is ready to use.hew:


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't know the guys down at Airco, but I do have the manual for my Miller Elite. I just read through it and it doesn't mention setting the helmet out in the sun. It does talk about the red LED that comes on when " 2 - 3 days of battery life remain". Unlike my other auto helmet, the Elite uses two 2450 batteries. These are non-rechargeable Lithium batteries.


----------



## 7HC (Sep 10, 2012)

I know nothing aboiut the operation of the Miller, but the HF helmet mentioned by an earlier poster (or at least my plain black one), does recharge its battery by being exposed to the sun.

You can tell when the battery is low because the lens goes dark in ambient light, so it then only has the functionality of a regular non-auto helmet.

I usually put mine out in the sun for an hour or so if time allows.


M


----------



## November X-ray (Sep 10, 2012)

Hawkeye said:


> Just my take on the thing. Placing it in the sun won't likely help if the 'backup' batteries are getting old. We need to replace them from time to time.



Hmmm, for some funny reason this statement made me think of women!


----------

